# Form 8854 Income from other sources



## Afropea (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello!

I have found a lot of advise searching this forum. Thanks to all.

Does anyone know what "gross income from all other sources" under point 9 of Schedule B of Form 8854 mean?

Does this mean the income received from another country (for example, earned in Switzerland and not the US) or does this try to cover anything not mentioned in the points 1 to 8 before? 

Thanks.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The latter. "All other sources" means, well, all other sources, globally (including the U.S. and Switzerland).


----------

